# Sand crabs trip today.



## Jeffster (Jan 11, 2003)

Any cow bass bittin? How many fingers did you loose?Doesnt your house need painted inside or somthing?Where is your next trip at?Lake Ontario?Save your money until Happy pappy and I go winter flounder fishing this spring........


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Sounds like someone needs to get out of the house more often


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

[No message]


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Koz,

Did you get my email?


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

You all have got the need bad. Hell I got the chills just looking at those pics.  
I stayed in for the day and it went up to 50.
Thanks for the up date.

T<----->Lines
Kozlow
P/S Yes I did.BURRRRRRRR!!!


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Koz,

No problem...Just a couple photos to show you how good you have it.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Sandcrab I had the need. http://www.pierandsurf.com/cgi-bin/ultbb/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic&f=9&t=000145 
Kozlow


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

At least theres fish to be had down in Florida.If you need to go fishing that bad atleast do it somewhere warmer than IRI.It would be nice to do some nightime Snook fishing from the Seven Mile Bridge right now but I can't afford to go down there  .The first week of 60F+ days I'm going fishing somewhere ponds,lakes,rivers,etc .  .When it warms up the Stripers will probily be at 3rs and bait will be in.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

The fish were there. The birds were feeding on the bait fish up against the rocks. 
It was just too dangerous to get to the end of the jetty to cast there.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Did you actually see any fish breaking the surface? I ask because sometimes gulls feed on bait in the water even when there are no predators around and I have my suspicions that the water out there was well below the 47 degrees at which stripers generally stop feeding.

Sandcrab sent me the pictures of you guys standing on the snow-covered jetty--you guys should put them up on some free photo hosting site and link to them. Ya'll are nuts.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Are you kidding? My eyes were frozen shut--how was I supposed to see fish breaking the surface?
To answer your question--no. But my gut (and I have a big one) feeling was they were there.


----------



## Joey (May 27, 2001)

send the pics to me, i'll host em. 
checked the delaware bay water temps over the weekend and it was around 42*.


----------



## Squishy (Jul 30, 2002)

Southwest & AirTran are selling cheap seats to TPA. But right now, I'd go to Ft. Meyers, or Miami(& thence the Keys) it's even warmer there. We just bought a $60 one way on AirTran, and Southwest is only $68, out of BWI. Both are nonstop. This time of year, the best tackle you can buy is a cheap seat to Florida. That is, unless you're real crazy, and you LIKE freezing !


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

[No message]


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

koz is speechless again


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

[No message]


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Guys,

I got the pics at home on my pc. Once I get my high-speed cable modem back in operation (hopefully lunchtime today), I will email the pics to you unless Sandflea does us a favor and puts them on the Hot Spots page for IRI 

The fish are there as evidenced by the hundreds of birds diving for baitfish that the stripers had brought up to the surface.

Cape Henlopen is still hot for stripers on bucktails, jigs, and clams under the lights at night.


----------

